# [amd64] i files audio scattano all'indietro

## wildancer

Dall'ultimo aggiornamento (Ieri), gli mp3 non si sentono più bene; sembrano tornare indietro di qualche millisecondo, e ciò a prescindere dal lettore (Amarok, rhytmbox...) usato.

Qualcuno ha un'idea di quello che potrebbe essere?  :Embarassed: Last edited by wildancer on Tue Nov 15, 2005 2:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Qualcuno ha un'idea di quello che potrebbe essere? 

 

Onestamente non ho idea neanche del problema.

Cosa intendi con "sembrano tornare indietro di qualche millisecondo"? Che senti l'eco? Oppure che salta come capitava con i vecchi vinile quando si graffiavano?

Hai provato anche altri mp3? E qualcos'altro (chessò ogg, flac, mpc, wav, ...)

----------

## wildancer

Saltano all'indietro tipo vinile, e grazie per la segnalazione, lo fanno anche gli ogg :/ non ho avi per provarne l'audio purtroppo... altri formati non ne uso.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Oppure che salta come capitava con i vecchi vinile quando si graffiavano?

 

Io manco li ho visti i vinili  :Razz: .

@wildancer: cher scheda audio e'? quale modulo usi? e' supportata bene da alsa?

----------

## wildancer

allora: è una via integrata ed è sempre stata ben supportata da alsa, con il modulo via82xx. ora sto provando i drivers interni al kernel, che però non vanno proprio, peccato, c'era anche il modulo per il modem...

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ] * Stopping service alsasound

 * Stopped service alsasound

 * Starting service alsasound

 Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

FATAL: Error inserting snd_via82xx (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r2/alsa-driver/pci/snd-via82xx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see d  [ !! ]FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r2/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dme  [ !! ]FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r2/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dme  [ !! ] * Service alsasound started OK

```

----------

## wildancer

ARG! allora: 

utilizzo i drivers alsa esterni al kernel, con un kernel 2.6.14-r2 

la scheda è una via, sempre andata bene

il problema c'è solo nel leggere files audio

Da ROOT non mi da questo problema!!!

----------

## randomaze

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> utilizzo i drivers alsa esterni al kernel, con un kernel 2.6.14-r2 
> 
> la scheda è una via, sempre andata bene

 

Prova a fare il play con mpg321 e controlla se l'output da un warning con i numeri 48 o 44.1

----------

## wildancer

allora, con mpg321 anche da root si presenta lo stesso problema, e ad ogni salto l'output è il seguente

```
Directory: /home/wildancer/Musica/

Playing MPEG stream from song.mp3 ...

MPEG 1.0 layer III, 192 kbit/s, 44100 Hz joint-stereo

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms. <-------- QUESTO

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms. <-------------|

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms. <-------------|

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms. <-------------|

```

bah, nn ci capisco proprio nulla

----------

## wildancer

ho mascherato alsa-driver-1.0.10_rc3 e con la 1.0.10_rc2 va tutto ok... secondo voi può essere un bug del modulo via 1.0.10_rc3? dovrei postarlo nel bugzilla?

----------

## thewally

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> ho mascherato alsa-driver-1.0.10_rc3 e con la 1.0.10_rc2 va tutto ok... secondo voi può essere un bug del modulo via 1.0.10_rc3? dovrei postarlo nel bugzilla?

 

Più che un problema di gentoo, mi sembra un problema di alsa.

Oltre che su bugzilla sarebbe meglio postarlo qui.   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> dovrei postarlo nel bugzilla?

 

Beh direi di si che se lo validano almeno mascherano quella versione

----------

## wildancer

Toh, cè un'altro aggiornamento, vediamo come va.. Nel caso vada bene lascio perdere, d'altronde era un rc3...

----------

## mouser

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Saltano all'indietro tipo vinile

 

Magari hanno inserito una riproduzione fedelissima dei vecchi formati vinile, il che comprende un'emulazione del "salto" da vinile...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## wildancer

se è così devo dire che hanno fatto benissimo ad impostarla di default  :Smile: 

Ho postato il bug, speriamo bene, che per me è la prima volta... So già che verrà risolto come duplicato o falso allarme, sarebbe strano non fare una figuraccia all'inizio!

----------

## Flameeyes

Eh ho ricevuto il bug, ma è un po' confuso, quindi per questa volta passo di qua per cercare maggiori informazioni  :Wink: 

Ho una via82xx pure io, e non ho nessun problema al momento, né l'ho avuto con nessuna versione fin ora.

C'è ancora il problema con il loading dei moduli? Hai dmix attivo per caso? Sei nel gruppo audio? (suppongo di sì)

Prova a cancellare /etc/asound.state e a ricaricare alsa, vedi che succede.

Guarda se il dmesg ritorna qualcosa a riguardo di ALSA quando senti il problema.

----------

## wildancer

Allora: i moduli vengono caricati tranquillamente, ora reinstallo la ver nuova e ti dico che scrive dmsg... Scusa per il post confuso su bugs.gentoo.org  :Embarassed: 

----------

## wildancer

```
# /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                             [ ok ]

 

# ps aux | grep dmix

root     18615  0.0  0.1   5000   756 pts/0    R+   16:00   0:00 grep dmix

#

```

Niente dmix e a dir la verità nn so nemmeno cosa sia; uso esound, sono nel gruppo audio e dmesg non stampa niente... l'unico messaggio è

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms. con mpg321, amarok e rythmbox...

----------

## Flameeyes

alsa-driver e alsa-lib sono in sync come versione? (entrambi 1.0.10)

Hai detto che rc2 funziona e rc3 no... domani o stasera provo a cercare qualche regression (in questo momento non ho il tempo materiale), almeno dovrei riuscire a restringere il campo.

[Sto sinceramente pensando di mettermi a piangere con questo alsa, ci sono *parecchi* problemi, per esempio ora su PPC modprobe segfaulta (e il kernel oopsa) quando si carica il driver powermac; con la rc3 funzionava bene  :Neutral: ]

----------

## wildancer

si, tutto 1.0.10... scusa la lentezza nel rispondere! sono in strada e accedo ad internet dall'access point di un'amico che m'a passato il wep da citofono, sennò t'avrei risposto settimana prossima, a casa nn ci torno prticamente piu  :Neutral: 

----------

## MajinJoko

ciao a tutti!

io ho lo stesso problema lamentato da Wildancer.

ho installato:

```
$ eix alsa-driver

* media-sound/alsa-driver

     Available versions:  1.0.10-r2 ~1.0.11_rc3

     Installed:           1.0.10-r2

     Homepage:            http://www.alsa-project.org/

     Description:         Advanced Linux Sound Architecture kernel modules

Found 1 matches

$ eix alsa-utils

* media-sound/alsa-utils

     Available versions:  1.0.10 ~1.0.11_rc2 1.0.9a

     Installed:           1.0.10_rc3

     Homepage:            http://www.alsa-project.org/

     Description:         Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Utils (alsactl, alsamixer, etc.)

```

le versioni non combaciano.

Che sia questo il motivo?

L'errore riportato in shell è lo stesso

```
ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.
```

e la mia scheda è questa

```
00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5451 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 02)

```

però onestamente non saprei cosa fare per risolvere..

----------

## wildancer

a me si è risolto poprio oggi, dopo aver aggiornato alla 1.0.11_rc3  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MajinJoko

a me invece no   :Crying or Very sad: 

continua a ripresentarsi quell'antipaticone di 

```
ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.
```

pure emergendo l'ultima versione..

cosa potrei fare? se riprovo alsaconfig può sortire qualche effetto benefico?

----------

## wildancer

Nada, il problema continua ad esistere... fortunatamente non ho bisogno del pc in questi gioni, e appena posso reinstallerò daccapo causa aumento ram e voglia di cambiare reiserfs con xfs! appena fatto vedo se il problema persiste. La cosa strana è che scattano i files audio ma non i filmati con audio... BOH!

EDIT: Azz, non avevo visto che si tratta di una scheda diversa!!! ma hai postato sul bugzilla?

----------

## MajinJoko

non ho segnalato alcun bug. sono un gran nubbio, quindi temo che sia colpa di qualche mia impostazione / casino.. ma se mi dici che può servire, allora segnalo questa cosa a bugzilla..

giusto per curiosità: rifare la configurazione di alsa, o emergere una versione più recente di gstreamer può risolvere qualcosa?

----------

## wildancer

Già fatto, non mi è servito... solo che sai come funziona, magari c'è qualcosa che non va come dovrebbe e la colpa non è di alsa... Magari no.

Dato il mio bsogno di reinstallare probabilmente sarà piu semplice giudicare subito dopo, ergo datemi tempo, apppena posso lo porto a fare l'espanzione della ram a 2 g, mi salvo i vari files di conf, espando la swap e reinstallo su una part di root in xfs!

----------

## MajinJoko

ciao,

io sto cercando in rete qualche soluzione..

per ora ho trovato solo questa: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?postid=1117802

ma io, anche disattivando la preemption nel kernel, non ho risolto (il maledetto errore dopo 3 canzoni si è ripresentato più felice che mai)..

ma non ci rinuncio..

piccolo aggiornamento: io ho trovato questo:

 *Quote:*   

> I did a quick search, and here's what I found:
> 
> http://movingparts.net/2005/02/15/yo...-but-not-both/
> 
> he put this in his $HOME/.asoundrc file
> ...

 

ora.. ho capito che quella funzione va messa in un file che si chiama .asoundrc.. ma poi cosa devo fare per "utilizzarlo", "renderlo attivo", insomma un alto tecnicismo come questi?

----------

## MajinJoko

ulteriori notizie..

ho provato lo script precedentemente postato..

non cambia nulla.. gli skip ci sono più o meno con la stessa frequenza di prima.. solo che in shell non viene più riportato l'errore (abbastanza inutile un risultato del genere)..

comunque io ho messo lo script, ho selezionato OSS come sistema multimediale, ho riavviato alsa, e ho fatto partire qualche mp3..

----------

## wildancer

Hemm, aspetta, forse non è un problema di alsa... Con che Lettori hai provato? a me lo fanno tutti, tranne mplayer! mplayer legge anche gli mp3, e con lui non saltano, saltano invece con tutti gli altri, da mpg321 mpg123 e amarok

EDIT: Potrebbe essere gstreamer?!?

----------

## MajinJoko

ciao

ho fatto molte e molte prove.

Utilizzando lo script sopra postato *SEMBRA* risolversi. Ieri ho ascoltato mp3 tutto il giorno senza skip.

Comunque, di gstreamer avevo la 0.8.2 e ho installato anche la 0.10.3. Ma non mi sembra che serva a qualcosa.

Per curiosità, su "Selettore sistema multimediale" cosa hai impostato? Alsa o Oss?

----------

## wildancer

oss non cel'ho nemmeno compilato... a che può servire il tuo script, se elimini il problema alla radice usando oss al posto di alsa?

----------

## MajinJoko

ciao.

il vero problema è che io STO utilizzando Alsa.

Oggi provo ancora con altri mp3.

se c'é un modo per risalire agli ultimi pacchetti installati, magari di 3-4 giorni, te li dico tutti così magari vediamo se si risolve. Di sicuro ho aggiornato Gstreamer e praticamente tutti i suoi plugins. Ho aggiornato anche i plugin di gstreamer per quanto riguarda alsa e oss.

Ripeto, non canto vittoria, ma forse la situazione è migliorata.

Ciao

Edit: so che avere un problema con Alsa e segnalare uno script per Oss è sintomo di manifesta niubbaggine.. ma che ci volete fare.. pur di risolvere sbatto la testa su tutti i quattro muri della stanza   :Razz: 

----------

## wildancer

Posso sapere se hai provato a cambiare gestore audio da gstreamer a che so, xine?

----------

## MajinJoko

no, questa prova non l'ho ancora fatta.

e purtroppo oggi l'errore si ripresenta, fastidioso come sempre   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## MajinJoko

questo stamattina:

```
  gobject.type_register(ExFalsoWindow)

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.

ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms.
```

insomma, pare 'n'impresa ascoltare 10 mp3 di fila..   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

come faccio a cambiare gestore audio?

----------

## wildancer

Dipende da che lettore mp3 usi, xmms amarok... Cmq è sempre semplice, trovi l'opz relativa nella parte del menu dedicata al motore... Ti dico questo perché ho sentito che stanno facendo delle grosse modifiche su gstreamer, tutto qui... Sembra che stia diventando inutile anche esd! boh   :Question: 

----------

## MajinJoko

oggi provando un pò Quodlibet (versione 0.1 :Cool:  ho constatato che questo programma non lo fa.

----------

